

Speed up AWS S3 by 2000x - nathancahill
http://thechangelog.com/speed-up-aws-s3-2000x-with-this-transparent-proxy/

======
windupgirl
This is pretty cool stuff, and I can see a lot of places where this can be
used (we've got a ton of stuff on S3). Will give this a deeper look. Thanks.

